# Making Wild Moss safe



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

ok, so i want some moss, theres alot of it growing wild around here so im wondering if (after check PH levels etc) is it possible to make it safe to go into a salamander viv.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

hmm maybe sit it in an airtight container of CO2 and/or dry ice? this shouldnt kill the moss (give it a growth spurt maybe!) and should kill off many nasties - it would not get rid of anaerobic bacteria though of course. but these shouldnt be a big problem for salamanders - failing that, put it in a pot and grow it for a few months so it would have flushed out any toxins from the road or bugs etc : victory:


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

cool i might just buy some i dunno yet, I'm thinking about finally moving my fire sal out of its tub and into a 45cm exo for better veiwing but what i'm thinking is any moss that doesnt have an issue with british weather should fair pretty well in a fire salamanders environment.


----------



## DazHman (Mar 17, 2008)

I use moss taken from my garden for my european tree frogs, I just washed it through before introducing it to the frogs. Its been in with them for a few months now and is growing fine.

As long as the moss isn't contaminated with pesticides or run-off from roads it should be fine to use.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Dilute miltons fluid :2thumb:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Saedcantas said:


> Dilute miltons fluid :2thumb:



:shock: care to elaborate m'dear? were not all quite as experienced!! What is it? How does it work? Where do we get it from?? 

I just nick the disinfectant from the chem labs at uni :halo:, but obvioulsy dont use it for anything that will be in direct contact with the reps and definitely not for live plants :whistling2:


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Saedcantas said:


> Dilute miltons fluid :2thumb:


baby bottle steriliser isnt it what %


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

spend_day said:


> baby bottle steriliser isnt it what %


lol can you tell ive not had kids.. :blush:


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

:lol2:Sorry Chondro, it's the sterilisation standard for most, I haven't had any babies either :2thumb:



spend_day said:


> baby bottle steriliser isnt it what %


15ml into 2.5L of water for 15 minutes, then I might be inclined to rinse it very well or repeatedly over a day or two.
It kills Liverworts dead tho, very disappointing!:whistling2:

I find tho, that mosses that you try to sterilise will never grow particularly and eventually fade.

Lotte***


----------

